# IBS but only for week after ovulation



## emma j (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi

I am 36 and started with chronic intermittent stomach cramps around 7 years ago. I was diagnosed with IBS but nothing seemed to work and my symptoms were very on-off so I didn't commit to anything properly to try and treat/ease them. When I was pregnant and breast feeding all symptoms completely stopped. When I stopped breastfeeding and the symptoms returned I started to track them in a period tracker app that I use and it was quickly very clear that the pains start just around the time I ovulate. They get worse over a couple of days and then I have three days/nights of hell before they ease off again. I get NO symptoms for any other time of the month. The pain is not constant, it is like a contraction/cramp that builds up over around 5 minutes before easing off. This happens every couple of hours but the pain is so intense when it happens. It hurts in my lower right stomach and back and I often feel like passing a bowel movement during or after. I do get bunged up around this period but continue to have bowel movements albeit they are hard and pebble like. I am also very bloated.

I have seen a gastroenterologist and a gynaecologist. I have had a pelvic scan, colonoscopy and MRI, nothing looks wrong and I am still told it is IBS.

In some ways I am lucky because I am pain and symptom free for 3 weeks of the month but I am so miserable during the week of my symptoms. I would take contraception to stop me ovulating but we are trying for another baby.

Sorry for my long story but I am hoping someone can identify and offer me some advice.

Thanks in advance x


----------

